# CBUA or CBTA



## bvisteve (Apr 18, 2008)

How do I tell the difference? I have a 2008 Jetta S 2.5 5M


----------



## Frostybunny (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: CBUA or CBTA (bvisteve)*

CBUA is for california emissions
these have 3 oxygen sensors
CBTA have2 oxygen sensors
_Modified by Frostybunny at 4:39 AM 3-6-2009_


_Modified by Frostybunny at 4:40 AM 3-6-2009_


----------

